# I think getting a dog will help me out.



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Not only for the companionship but having a dog will help me get out into the world more and give me more responsibilities.

I'm leaning towards getting a yellow lab. I heard they are great dogs.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

Can't go wrong with a dog.


----------



## READFIN (Nov 6, 2004)

who

I have had a yellow lab for over 3 years. He's the greatest
dog I ever had. His name is Jack. 

Good luck

Jim


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I love yellow labs! Did you want a beagle/dalmatian named Jessie who likes to get out of the yard and go through everyone's garbage knowing full well that I can't go out and chase her while I'm home alone with a baby?! LOL No I would never give her up, garbage dog and all.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Love dogs. If I had the opportunity, I'd rescue one. My toy poodle was rescued. Yellow labs are adorable. Smart, too. :yes

Tania; I wish I lived closer to you: I'd gladly babysit. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I got a yellow lab for Christmas. I named him Palmer after Carson Palmer the football player. 

So far so good. But he does like to chew on everything.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Sure it will. My dogs are my world (just don't tell the cat that).

If you're going to get a dog for companionship, I wouldn't suggest going and buying a purebred yellow lab. Why not go to a shelter and adopt a lab mix?

I worked for half a year with the LASPCA ... shelters are absolutely filled with young (or maybe older, if you're up for it?) lab mixes. They are just as loving and intelligent as any purebred dog, and you could rescue each other. 

Going to the shelter and filling out the application could also be an exercise in interaction for you. Of course, if you got a pup through a breeder, there would still be interaction, you know ... but at a shelter, someone will explain everything they know about the dog, tell you his/her story, and ask questions about how he/she will fit into your life. If you're worried about talking, go ahead and bring a letter about SA and how you think a dog would help it, how you find it difficult to speak with people and hope it would draw you out more, etc. I know if someone had handed me a letter like that, I'd have stapled it to their application and been very gentle with the interview itself.

But really ... once you get through the interview and meet some dogs, you'll know which one wants to rescue you. He'll tell you with his eyes.

Try searching on PetFinder, filling in your zip code and traits you're looking for in a pet. It'll show a list of the adoptables listed there, starting with the one closest to you.

Just in Ohio, (I used Cleveland as the center ... first city that came to mind), there are HUNDREDS of labs and lab mixes in shelters.

Here are the males listed on PetFinder:
http://search.petfinder.com/search/sear ... 2&x=13&y=6

And the females:
http://search.petfinder.com/search/sear ... &x=12&y=12

Just click on their pictures to read their stories, and there is usually a link to the shelter's site on the individual page. That way you can see the adoption requirements and fees.

I do think getting a dog is a great idea. :yes


----------



## Driftfisher (Dec 6, 2006)

Dogs are great!!! I love my Border Collie...Adds a lot to my life! :yes

BTW...Does your new dog favor his leg like his namesake??? Just kidding. I have torn both ACL's and had both knees reconstructed. I can only wish I was able to move like Carson Palmer!

Have fun with your puppy!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww! Good luck with the new puppy! Love the name! 

Maggi, babysit the baby or the dog?


----------

